# Brandungsangeln Spodsbjerg



## Friday_13th1 (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo Foris,

kann mir jemand Tipps geben zum Brandungsangeln in und um Spodsbjerg?
Habe für 1 Woche Anfang Mai ein Häuschen dort gebucht.

Gruß
Friday_13th1


----------



## Silvio.i (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spodsbjerg*

Hol dir den Angelführer "Langeland".
 Da sind alle Stellen super beschrieben.
 Ansonsten mal hier fragen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323301&page=3


----------



## cafabu (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spodsbjerg*

In Spodsbjerg gibt es den Angelladen von Thomas
http://www.angelcentrum.dk/index_angelcentrum.htm
der hat jeden Tag gute Tipps wo derzeitig gut gefangen wird.
Ansonsten ist der Angelführer der Rapsbande TOP
https://www.amazon.de/Angelführer-Langeland-Küste-Küstenangeln-Bootsangeln/dp/3937868062


----------



## Friday_13th1 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spodsbjerg*

Danke euch,

ist schon bestellt.


----------



## Mefospezialist (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Spodsbjerg*

Wenn Ihr ein Auto habt, gibt es viel bessere Plätze auf Langeland zum Brandungsangeln.
Plattfisch: Ristinge Strand, Bukkemose, Illebolle
Dorsch: Dovns Klint, Hov Fyr


----------

